# Is a Stanley Bailey No. 8, Type 4 plane collectible?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Is there much of a collector's market for a Stanley Bailey No. 8, Type 4 (pre-lateral) hand plane?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I know people specifically pre-lateral planes. The question would be what kind of condition is it in? Is it complete, original, and undamaged? Have a photo?


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

No photo yet. Do the initials of a previous-owner (marked on the side) diminish the value much?


----------

